# Rd 2 Game 5: Nets @ Heat (5/14 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's bury Pierce & KG...again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont want this getting back to Brooklyn. Not because I doubt whether the Heat could win there again, just that I dont wanna here that annoying as hell "Brooooklyn" chant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers getting blown out tonight. Heat need to end this series tomorrow night because its likely that Pacers/Wizards goes 7 games. If so, Heat would get almost a week off.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't know who I want to play, on one hand I feel Pacers would be easier to beat, but if we play the Wizards we have home court..but they blew us out this year. Its a dilemma


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

LETS DO THIS!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Slow start for the Heat. Doing good to stay close while they work out their game though. Wade has been real aggressive tonight. Has 8 of the 10 Heat points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade dominating. 12 of the 14 Heat points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet and1 by Lebron.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely finish by LeBron. And-one!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So after a very slow start for the Heat where Wade scores 12 of the Heat's 14 points, while the rest of the team shot 0 for 6, Heat take the lead on Lebron's and1.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Its gonna be a fight, Wade needs to keep this up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-22 after 1

Very slow offensive start for the Heat. Heat shoot 7-20 yet find themselves up 1. Offense has to get better. Only Wade, Lebron and Ray scored.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole with two bad possessions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is keeping us in this game. Heat playing awful on D and Wade-or-nothing offense, yet down just 3 with Wade to the line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade looking really good.

Good for Shard to get an early first bucket, especially one off the dribble. Ray with a solid start as well. Cole, not so much.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

That should be a foul on Teletovic.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Amazing again by Wade.

Now he draws an offensive foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade carrying us


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade playing well, but he still looks really slow lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This has been some really ugly offense by the Heat tonight. Getting really lucky Wade is having a great game. 

0-9 from 3. Bosh with 0 points. Lebron in very little rhythm. Yet only down 1.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Bron and Wade only starters to score tonight, This can't happen in playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh finally scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-10 from 3. Heat up 1. Very weird. Dont think this can last though.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

They make threes but we can't.

Finally Jones makes one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 333

Finally. Breaks an 0-11 3pt shooting streak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat continuing to look awful on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio can't be sagging that far off Williams. Deserved that 3. Then he missed the good look in the corner. The PGs haven't been too good tonight.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Kirilenko lost that ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-42 at the half

Just absolutely no energy and awful offense for the Heat. They are lucky to only be down 7. 

Need much more from everybody on both ends of the floor. Pathetic 1st half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14-41 shooting, 1-16 from 3. Yikes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful close to the half. Need to start hitting these open looks and playing better D. Also need someone other than Wade to put some energy forth. He's our only player with more than 2 FGs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder what Beasley did behind the scenes to put Rashard ahead of him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I wonder what Beasley did behind the scenes to put Rashard ahead of him.


When Lewis check in, he guards Joe Johnson. That's the only reason I can see why Spo plays him over Bease.

Could use Beasley's offense tonight though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice, Bosh. Need more of that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333. nice 7-0 run


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Against a team that only really hurts us when they're drilling 3s, we keep leaving shooters wide open.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now a Nets 7-0 run to answer. 

Lebron needs to get aggressive right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ in early for Shane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this is pathetic.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Two TOs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wake up manbearpig. 

We have to close them out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shooting 34% for the game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice 4-0 run. Have to keep up this energy. 

Wade with 26 now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Time that LeBron starts making some points.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Another silly TO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again get it close, again Brooklyn pulls it back out to 8.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-66 after 3

Just no consistent effort for the Heat tonight. Only playing well in spurts. 

Lebron has been way too passive and no one other than Wade can get it going offensively.

Gonna need a huge 4th to pull this one out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably gonna need two of LeBron, Bosh, Rio, Ray, to have a big 4th quarter to catch up and win this one. Not sure how much Wade will have left in him tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Lewis 3333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron 33333. Down 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shard covering these perimeter guys scares me. Not sure I wouldn't rather have Battier there. Big 3 he hit though.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Crap that we couldn't grab it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's FT % drops 20% when the crowd chants MVP. No stats to back that up, but I know i'm right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Crap that we couldn't grab it.


those 50/50 balls arent bouncing our way so far tongiht.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go again. Heat get it down to 3, Nets come right back to extend the lead to 9.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron picked up some bad habits on D this season I'd hoped he'd get over come playoffs. Hasn't improved much these 1st two rounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was a killer by Livingston


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joe Johnson cannot miss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FFS


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Brooklyn needs to lose so Alan Anderson can get the hell off my TV.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Johnson again.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Big Shot Bosh!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Now let's stop JJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joe Johnson making EVERYTHING


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on...stops...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ray missing open 3s? This one isn't meant to be, fellas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nets should just give it to Joe Johnson and tell him to close his eyes and just throw it up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are ****ed


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bron for 33333


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Must get a stop right here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 point game with 2:39 to go. Seems like we're down 15, but we're still right there. 

Just need stops (and Joe Johnson not touching the ball on offense).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Feels like too little too late. The Joe Johnson thing seemed like a case of letting him have too many looks early and getting into a zone where good D didn't make a difference late.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hanging on. Barely.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course, rebounding.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

LBJ taking JJ out of the picture here late.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here we go!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is tense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

SWEET JESUS SHUTTLESWORTH!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen 3333.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Heads up play from Rio.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

RAY!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's karma for you.

Somewhere @Marcus13 is smiling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Heads up play from Rio.


The 0-5 from 3 he is tonight helped out there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Guessing Joe Johnson drives here. Cant foul and need to rebound.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get a ****ing stop!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stop! Come on!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Paul Pierce's face. Made my day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GREAT rebound by Bosh.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade and Bosh with big D.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

LETS GO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray makes both!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen hits both.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Don't foul on a three now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clutch ray. 

One more stop


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Adam said:


> LOL @ Paul Pierce's face. Made my day.



There's no better sight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Of course.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Get it to Jesus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joe Johnson. Of course.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bron misses the front end.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Knocks the 2nd. TO Brooklyn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, split them.

Again, gonna need a stop and rebound.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Would've been too easy for LeBron to hit both anyway.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

This could be ugly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here comes a heartbeeaker


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bron may or may not have gotten away with the foul

:darkomer:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, same play as last night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh no no no Mr. Greg Anthony, as we learned from Mason Plumlee's block: hand is part of the ball. NO FOUL!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

LeBron hit the ball? I don't know...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One more stop and rebound needed.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

YES!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat WIN!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

JESUS WITH THE STRIP!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron with the strip and the Wade, "My house!" table leap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Allen. What a great defensive play to help out there. He pretty much single-handedly knocked Pierce and KG out of the playoffs :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lel

How'd we steal that one haha


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Poor KG & Pierce, it couldn't have happened to better guys...


:2ti:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

A lovely defensive play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

UD40 said:


> Poor KG & Pierce, it couldn't have happened to better guys...
> 
> 
> :2ti:


I just love that Allen is the one that buries them and we get our own hand smack play after that Mason Plumlee hand smack earlier this year. The universe has a way of balancing things.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Lel
> 
> How'd we steal that one haha


Because we have Jesus on our side.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Guys, did you know that Brooklyn beats us FOUR TIMES in the regular season!?!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** Brooklyn. 

Time to retire, KG.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spoo at the podium http://www.nba.com/live1/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That late off balanced, no angle j by Wade was huge. Made it a 1 possession game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-31 from the line

Can't remember the Heat ever shooting better from the line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another crazy comeback. Seems to be a theme in recent days, and we've seen a bunch from these Heat teams over the years, even in the playoffs (Game 5 '11 ECF comes to mind immediately). Definitely feels great to end these guys' season after all of their regular season chestthumping and pundits pointing out the 4-0 record.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Most happy about advancing. Almost as happy about not having to hear the "BROOOOOOKLYN!" chant again or having to see that shotgun reload celebration the Nets do after they make 3's.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is exactly how I visioned this series going from the beginning. Perfect.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Wade have made the conference finals in 6 of their 11 NBA seasons.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466774697632223232

Other than the Ray 3, what was the biggest shot in that 4th quarter? The bosh 3 off the Ray Allen offensive rebound, which came right after Joe Johnson's 3pt play? Lebron's 3 off the Way drive and kick? Or Wade's baseline J to make it a 1 possession game?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

most rest for Wade, which is good. His defense is just blah and he looks so slow. He has to take a huge paycut next year, it just has to happen if this thing is going to continue to work.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I m not sayin, Im just sayin


----------

